# Giant Asian - Opinions needed please



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 3, 2019)

For the purpose of this post, I will refer to the mantis as she, though I have no idea of gender at this point  

I got a shipment in this last Wednesday, two days ago. One of the Giant Asian babies decided to molt in route, and it didn't go well. she lost all of her legs on one side, not her raptors. When she first arrived I thought she was dead and put her right into what I call the emergency ward LOL. She was tangled in her molt so I gave her water and loads of humidity. I really didn't expect her to survive. I left her for a bit put all the others away and then returned to find her trying to move around. at this point, I could tell her legs were all gone on one side and that she was stuck by the tip of her back leg on the other side. I removed the molt with no problems but at that point, the mantis wasn't moving much. So I made sure the area was soft as I didn't think she would even try to climb. Later that evening at feeding time not only was she still alive but hanging from one of her sticks by her remaining two legs. She was alert she looked hydrated and surprisingly really good.  I added prey items to her enclosure and she ate. the only problem is she can't really walk well, she falls a lot poor thing. Shes drags her self along as needed. She doesn't seem to be suffering but I wanted some opinions on what to do at this point. Should I  put her down or just see how it goes? I haven't taken any pics as I don't want to disturb her. Thank you in advance for any advice.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 3, 2019)

See how it goes! I've had severely crippled mantids make a molt before! What instar is it?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (May 3, 2019)

i2/i3 R. stalli if this is what I think it is. 

I'd put in some window mesh to help it climb. But, I don't know how it'll molt without a rear or middle leg on one side.


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 3, 2019)

Shes L5 now


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 3, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> i2/i3 R. stalli if this is what I think it is.
> 
> I'd put in some window mesh to help it climb. But, I don't know how it'll molt without a rear or middle leg on one side.


It's a GIant Asian, I did put up extra mesh and she hangs but she does fall


----------



## hysteresis (May 3, 2019)

Oh, H. mem. Okay. 

Well, it stands. If they can't hang, I don't know how they can molt.


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 3, 2019)

Someone from another group suggested I glue her to the lid, I'm a bit scared to do that. Is that a normal thing when a mantis can't hang on its own?


----------



## hysteresis (May 3, 2019)

I taped a mismolt up once. It wasn't pretty. i7 venosa that literally wriggled herself out at a foot, peeling it off like a sock.

I intended to use a very thin layer of CA (cyanoacrylate adhesive / crazy glue) but feared that it might seep in under the exo through pores. CA can be so 'thin' (opp. of viscous).


----------



## Charoozz520 (May 3, 2019)

I have also done the tape method but it didn't work for me, but I might have found my too late. Hierodula are resilient though, I saw someone had one that grew back both its raptorials. Look up Legolas on mantis keepers


----------



## River Dane (May 3, 2019)

I would highly recommend against gluing your mantis. I’ve had a mantis rip off it’s own leg after it got stuck under a stick. The tape method might be safer, but your timing would have to be pretty much perfect.

Im not entirely sure if she’ll be able to molt properly without her other two legs, but I would at least give her the opportunity. Just make sure to give her plenty of heat and humidity, and she’ll partially regrow her lost legs with her next molt


----------



## hysteresis (May 3, 2019)

These aren't great answers. I know. 

Been there. It's to the point that anything more than a minor mismolt, I won't attempt rehabilitation. It's a lot of work for a poor ending.

Wish someone had put it point blank to me with my "Hope".


----------



## Graceface (May 3, 2019)

I second what @River Dane said, and wouldn't tape or glue a mantis in place. If she is getting around okay and isn't suffering, I'd let her try to molt on her own. If she can't hang or isn't successful, then so be it and you did your best. If she does manage to molt successfully, she will regrow the missing legs (albeit slowly- it may take a few molts to get the limbs back to full size). Mantids can do fine missing a leg or 2, but it really is a case by case basis. The will to live has to be there for the mantis to keep going. 

If the mantis is happy, then keep on keeping on. If it is in pain/suffering/otherwise unable to live a normal life, then that is where I throw in the towel.


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 4, 2019)

Thank you, everyone, I really appreciate all the input   

I didn't and will not be using the glue method, I, of course, be monitoring her closely and will be watching for her next molt. At this point she's doing well so we will just see. I will add updates and let everyone know hows she doing.

Thanks again


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 6, 2019)

*Quick update*  

She/he is still going and even stronger now. We named her/him Zane. She/he is eating, hanging, running and not falling near as much. I still haven't taken any pics as I don't want to scare or hurt her accidentally.  The fact that Zane is still here is a testament to their will to live. The force is strong LOL LOL 

Zane is currently eating FF's through her siblings are taking HF's &amp; BB's I am really hoping Zane makes it as I would love to breed her/him (hoping for a female).


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 6, 2019)

Quick update 




  

She/he is still going and even stronger now. We named her/him Zane. She/he is eating, hanging, running and not falling near as much. I still haven't taken any pics as I don't want to scare or hurt her accidentally. The fact that Zane is still here is a testament to their will to live. The force is strong LOL LOL

Zane is currently eating FF's through her siblings are taking HF's &amp; BB's I am really hoping Zane makes it as I would love to breed her/him (hoping for a female).


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 8, 2019)

I hope Zane will make it.


----------



## Jaywo (May 8, 2019)

You can try to use some string and tie it to her abdomen and leg when its molt time. Never tried it but I would given the circumstance. Good luck!


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 11, 2019)

I finally rehoused Zane the miss molted Giant Asian Mantis 



  

I really can't believe what a strong nymph this is!! Yesterday during the rehouse this baby was all over wanting to see everything and loves being held. Watching it drag its body along was a bit sad but we all admired the strength and courage.

I am so happy to share that Zane is doing really well, eating on her own and hanging as if all legs were there. I'm still pretty nervous about the next molt but all this considered so far so good.

I managed to snap a few photos sorry about the quality.

Zane 
l5
Giant Asian - Hierodula membranacea


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 11, 2019)

I am happy Zane is doing well and adapting well to his handicap.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 11, 2019)

She is a beautiful mantis! I hope she completes her molt well.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 12, 2019)

Little Mantis said:


> I am happy Zane is doing well and adapting well to his handicap.






MantisGirl13 said:


> She is a beautiful mantis! I hope she completes her molt well.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thank you


----------



## hysteresis (May 12, 2019)

Looks lively! Good outcome so far!


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 13, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Looks lively! Good outcome so far!


Thank you


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 19, 2019)

Quick update - Zane has gone off his food yesterday so I think a molt is coming. Worried and excited at the same time


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 19, 2019)

Granny's Mantis Mayhem said:


> Quick update - Zane has gone off his food yesterday so I think a molt is coming. Worried and excited at the same time


Great! Keep us updated!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 20, 2019)

Cool. I hope it will be a good molt.


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 21, 2019)

*Zane the miss molted Giant Asian update. *​
 ​
Zane molted and yes I missed the whole thing. I really wanted to record it for everyone.​
 ​
Not only is Zane doing well but yes has grown back the missing legs, yes they are smaller than the others but working just fine.​
 ​
I will be posting photos of Zane this evening.​ ​Thank you for all the support and encouragement!!​


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 21, 2019)

Awesome!!!!! I was sure he would do well! Congrats on the molt, I'm sure you are thrilled!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 21, 2019)

I was so relieved LOL


----------



## hysteresis (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Mantis Lady (May 26, 2019)

good to read Zane had a good molt


----------



## hysteresis (May 26, 2019)

Gives me hope. I hadn't noticed that my H. membranacea female mismolted this weekend. She has limited use of one rear, the other rear just drags behind her. Otherwise she's well and able to hang and climb. I hope she pulls "A Zane"!


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 27, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> I hope she pulls "A Zane"!


I hope it too.


----------



## hysteresis (May 27, 2019)

She managed to hook in and hang from both rear legs and her middle legs. That's promising this early on.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 27, 2019)

She will probably be fine.

- MantisGirl13


----------

